# My favorite   You must hear!



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2021)

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...8f7bQIlg/RK=2/RS=OWt1dKMiboEZFCjZJy5AydVeNV0-


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year, Gaer!


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrOsorSm89h3hAPIKf8w8QF;_ylu=c2VjA2NkLWF0dHIEc2xrA3NvdXJjZQR2dGlkAwRydXJsA2h0dHBzOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9UEVSOGY3YlFJbGc-/RV=2/RE=1641024594/RO=10/RU=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PER8f7bQIlg/RK=2/RS=OWt1dKMiboEZFCjZJy5AydVeNV0-


Robert Burns would be proud!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2021)

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...xGaAl7Ng/RK=2/RS=W5z2Ik0FEJUK8XMYcyck5metOG8-


----------



## Knight (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome , a really calming rendition. Thank You


----------



## timoc (Dec 31, 2021)

*Love the song*, love Scotland, thank you Gaer, Happy New Year to you, girl, and of course all the others on SF too.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrOsorSm89h3hAPIKf8w8QF;_ylu=c2VjA2NkLWF0dHIEc2xrA3NvdXJjZQR2dGlkAwRydXJsA2h0dHBzOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9UEVSOGY3YlFJbGc-/RV=2/RE=1641024594/RO=10/RU=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PER8f7bQIlg/RK=2/RS=OWt1dKMiboEZFCjZJy5AydVeNV0-



Beautiful  ...  I always get teary-eyed when I hear the song.


----------

